# Wächter der Zeit suchen Mitglieder



## horoskc (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Spieler, 
Wir, die Wächter der Zeit(Webseite der Wächter), sind eine Horde-Levelstopgilde auf dem Server Alleria und suchen neue Interessenten. Aktuell befinden wir uns im Endcontent von WOTLK(Level80) auf Ulduarniveau und werden dort noch einige Monate verweilen. Wir sind eine Feierabendgilde und dementsprechend sind unsere Aktivitäten abends. Wir haben pro Woche etwa 3 Termine, an denen teilgenommen werden kann. Da wir eine Gilde für Mitglieder sind, bei denen Real-life explizit vorgeht, sind auch Casualgamer willkommen. 
Von der Struktur her sind wir eher demokratisch aufgebaut: Wir haben 4-6 Kuratoren, einen Gildenmeister gibt es nur formell. Die Kuratoren treffen sich in regelmäßigen Abständen und diskutieren über anstehende Events, Themen und Probleme. Dabei soll aber alles von den Mitglieder kommen, d.h. wir legen Wert auf Forumsaktivität bzw. Konversation über TS oder Messages. Mitglieder können bei Problemen Beiträge im Forum zur Diskussion erstellen oder sich an einen Kurator wenden. 
Aktuell umfassen wir ca. 70 Mitglieder und haben dadurch das Glück, auch 25er Raids organisieren zu können. 
Ebenso haben wir einen ungewöhnlich hohen Frauenanteil, welchen wir auch gerne vergrößern möchten. Denn das Frauen die schlechteren Spieler sind, halten wir für ein Gerücht. Wir haben auch gemerkt, dass ein Frauenanteil zu einem entspannteren Gildenklima führt. 
In unserer Gilde ist nur ein Char erlaubt, jedoch haben wir auch eine Twinkgilde. Dort wird das Levelstopprinzip nicht verfolgt, ebenso gibt es dort keine Events. 

*Was muss man als Mitglied mitbringen/können?*
Nicht viel! Lust an Wow, sowie Spass und Interesse an anderen Sachen außer Raids wären wünschenswert, da wir auch mal Gildenevents(Eröffnungsevents für neuen Content, Geschichtsraids, Quests, etc. ) durchführen und sich unsere Levelstopps nicht nur auf Endcontentniveau bewegen. Ihr solltet außerdem kontaktfreudig sein und Teamspeak besitzen. Wenn ihr in Spielen nicht so geschickt seid oder eher zu den Spielern gehört, welche Movement nicht beherrschen, ist das absolut nicht schlimm. Wir nehmen jeden, der uns sympathisch ist und die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass mit der Zeit auch diese Spieler die nötige Erfahrung und das nötige Movement erlernen. Eine Erfahrung mit World of Warcraft setzen wir nicht voraus, euch Neulinge dürfen sich gerne melden und werden bei Wunsch beraten. 
Der Spass am Spiel und der Gemeinschaft stehen im Vordergrund. Auch Rollenspieler sind gern gesehen und wir sind für Events mit RPG-Charakter aufgeschlossen. 

*Welche Chars werden gesucht?*
Dies könnt ihr gerne bei den Kuratoren nachfragen, doch ist es uns wichtig, dass jeder das spielt, was er möchte. Wenn ihr also beispielsweise unbedingt als Krieger tanken wollt, so werden wir euch nicht davon abhalten. Schließlich soll euch der Charakter spass machen! Es sind auch Todesritter und Mönche bei uns erlaubt. 

*Was für Regeln gibt es? *
Diese schaut ihr euch am besten auf unserer Webseite an: Wächter der Zeit
Generell haben wir folgende Beschränkungen: 
- Nur Verzauberungen aus aktuellem Content
- Itemlvl-Begrenzungen je nach Fortschritt
- Kein betreten von Content, welcher noch nicht freigegeben ist
- Erbstücke nicht erlaubt

*Wie bewerbe ich mich?*
Für uns ist es wichtig, dass sich die Mitglieder kennen, sich wohl fühlen und zu uns passen. Insofern ist eine Registrierung und anschließende Bewerbung im Forum unabdingbar (Website). In der Bewerbung solltet ihr kurz erwähnen, weshalb ihr Wächter sein wollt, was ihr erwartet und ganz kurz wer ihr seid. Nach einem kurzen Ingame-Gespräch, in welchem wir Kuratoren euch noch etwas näher kennen lernen wollen, werdet ihr als Anwärter aufgenommen. 
Danach könnt ihr euch in Ruhe in der Gilde umschauen, mit Mitgliedern reden und schauen, ob es euch zusagt. Ist dies der Fall, könnt ihr euch im Forum vorstellen. Die Vorstellung behinhaltet dort persönlichere Daten: Wer ihr seid, was für Hobbys ihr habt etc. Alsdann seid ihr ein Wächter. 
Das klingt für euch vielleicht alles etwas umständlich und aufwändig, doch ist es uns wichtig, dass wir Spieler haben, welche sich bei uns wohl fühlen. Daher möchten wir auch darauf achten, dass neue Mitglieder zu uns passen und sich selbst nat. auch wohl fühlen. Letzteres bestätigt ihr mit eurer Vorstellung. 


Falls euer Interesse geweckt wurde, scheut euch nicht auf unserer Webseite vorbei zu schauen. Gerne könnt ihr auch einen der Kuratoren im Spiel anschreiben und fragen. 

Lieben Gruß
Horoskc


----------



## horoskc (25. Februar 2013)

Neue Mitglieder sind gern gesehen, traut euch! ;-)


----------



## FernfahrerUlf (25. Februar 2013)

super nette leute dort. ein blick lohnt sich auf jeden fall mal auf der homepage!


----------



## Polzi (1. März 2013)

Algalon ist gefallen. :-)

Schon ca. 30 Wächter dürfen sich Herold der Titanen nennen.

Tirarka

Wächter der Zeit


----------



## horoskc (18. März 2013)

Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung der letzten Monate.

Vieles hat sich getan vom Jahreswechsel bis jetzt. Zu allererst bekamen wir eine neue Webseite, damit wir uns euch noch besser präsentieren können 

*Ulduar und Herold der Titanen*
Nach unserer wohlverdienten Weihnachts- und Neujahrspause machten wir uns voller Elan und neuer Frische an den Raid Ulduar, welchen wir bereits am 22. November begonnen hatten. Im alten Jahr schafften wir es am 14. Dezember bis Mimiron, ein gelungener Abschluss für uns. 
2 Monate später, am 22. Januar ging es Yogg-Saron im 25er-Raid an den Kragen und konnte den Wächtern nichts mehr von seiner alten Macht entgegen stellen. Ebenso musste sich Sartharion am gleichen Abend im Kampf mit seinen 3 Drachen, ebenfalls im 25er-Raid,  geschlagen geben (Sartharion 3D).

Was wären die Wächter der Zeit ohne den Titel Herold der Titanen....Gehen wir doch mit Ruhe und Gelassenheit an große Aufgaben heran und wollen den Spielern da draußen beweisen, dass es keine schlechte Stimmung, gegenseitige Beschuldigungen, Ausrüstungen bis zum maximal möglichen oder Verzauberungen bedarf um auch solche Hürden zu bewältigen. 
Mit Feuer und Flamme trafen wir uns im TS, witzelten, diskutierten und beratschlagten wie wir Algalon in die Knie zwingen könnten. Es hat etwas gedauert aber wir haben es dennoch geschafft. Am 15. Februar schaffte es die erste Gruppe von 10 Wächtern, sich Herold der Titanen nennen zu dürfen. 
Damit ist die Angelegenheit aber nicht abgehakt. Jeder der den Titel haben möchte, bekommt ihn bei uns auch. Denn gegenseitige Hilfe und der Spass stehen für uns im Vordergrund. 
Und so ist es bereits 4 10er Gruppen gelungen, den Herold der Titanen - Titel zu erringen. Noch mehrere tapfere Wächter werden folgen. 


*PDK-Event und Onyxia*
Mit einem abendfüllenden Event eröffneten wir die neuen Raids Onyxia und PDK. Hoch zu Ross durften sich die Wächter gegeneinander behaupten, um zu erfahren wer am besten mit der Lanze zurecht kommt. Anschließend ging es in die Höhle von Onyxia, um ihr den ersten Besuch abzustatten. Sie musste sich nach dem zweiten Versuch bereits geschlagen geben. Das Event selber war in eine Geschichte verpackt, welche sich unser treues Mitglied Momo einfallen ließ. 
Seit anfang März sind wir nun im pdk-Raid unterwegs und machen die Arena unsicher. Ab 5. März haben wir die Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers zum ersten mal bestanden und werden uns nun langsam an die heroische Version herantasten. 


*Geschichtsraid Naxxramas*
Was wären die Wächter ohne Events. Zur genaueren Beleuchtung des Schlachtzugs Naxxramas wurde an zwei Abenden ein Geschichtsraid abgehalten. Hier erfuhr man allgemeines über Naxxramas, seine Gegner und lustige Anekdoten, welche in der WOW-Welt in Form von Quests, Büchern und npc-Gesprächen verteilt sind. Diesmal durften die Wächter der Geschichte liebevoll im TS lauschen mit musikalischer Untermalung. Ein Nachlesen und Nachhören der Erzählungen nach dem Raid ist ebenfalls möglich. 

Falls ihr auch Interesse an einer Gemeinschaft hat, welche sich gegenseitig unterstützt und für die noch was anderes gilt außer Raids, der kann sich gerne auf unserer Webseite informieren und bewerben: www.wdz.trollpit.de


----------



## FernfahrerUlf (12. April 2013)

*hust*
/push


----------



## horoskc (23. April 2013)

Damit nicht nur von mir die News kommen (wir sind ja ein Kuratorenteam) hier mal die Newsfassung von unsere untoten Scían: Have Fun und meldet euch bei Interesse! 
Aaah, die sind ja nackt!!!! 

April in Azeroth: Endlich weicht der Winter – die Blumen blühen und die Seuchenfalken bauen fröhlich ihre Nester. Die Lava im Geschmolzenen Kern beginnt schon sanft zu brodeln; Meteorologen empfehlen, sich an schattigen Plätzen aufzuhalten. 

Bei solchen Temperaturen belasten überbordende T-Sets und epische Waffen nur im Raid-Alltag. 
Höchste Zeit also für die Wächter, der Welt unsere strammen Tauren-Waden und wohlgeformten Blutelfen-+++zensiert+++ nicht mehr länger vorzuenthalten. Manch Boss-Monster mag einem Schwerthieb oder Arkanschlag widerstehen – doch beim Anblick eines freizügig dargebotenen Orc-Sixpack ist selbst Mutter Sharaz machtlos! 

So brachen die Wächter der Zeit in der vergangenen Woche auf, den Sommer mit einem feierlichen Nackt-Raid zu begrüßen.

Nachdem mein letzter FKK-(FreiKnochenKultur-)Urlaub an der flüsternden Küste mir aufgrund anhaltender Grabeskälte chronisches Rheuma beschert hatte (und dank einer lebhaften Murloc-Population eine dauerhafte Abscheu gegenüber Fischspeisen), freute es mich doch sehr, dass unsere Gilden-… ähhh Reise-Leitung sich für unseren Ausflug ein Ziel mit gemäßigtem Wüstenklima gewählt hatte.

Zunächst statteten wir uns in Orgrimmar mit epischen Waffen der Maximal-Stufe 17 aus – und kamen beim Ausleben unserer exhibitionistischen Triebe dank neugieriger Hauptstädter voll und ganz auf unsere Kosten: Blutelfinnen in „Victoria‘ Secret“ warfen Küsse ins Publikum, Goblins ließen lasziv die Hüften kreisen und Waisenmatrone Schlachterbe hielt ihren Kindern die Augen zu. 

*kichert*... Das sollten sich mal die Deppen in Sturmwind trauen, die werden glatt wegen Unzucht auf dem Kathedralenplatz an den Pranger gestellt… 

Dann buchten wir unsere Flüge nach Silithus und machten uns – nach einer kurzen Entspannungspause im Whirlpool von Burg Cenarius – auf, uns den Gefahren des Tempels von Ahn’Qiraj entgegenzustellen (wobei eine gewisse Trolldame versicherte, dass die Blubberblasen vorher noch nicht drin waren…)

Was soll man über diese epische Schlacht sagen? Die härtesten Chitinpanzer konnten orcischer Muskelkraft nicht widerstehen und selbst Viscidus‘ Schleimbatzen erstarrten beim Anblick modernder Knochen zu Eis. (Ok, bei den Zwillingen mussten wir zumindest unsere Tanks ein wenig bekleiden – irgendwie scheint der unverhüllte Anblick zweier Blutelfen-Körper die beiden in unkontrollierte Raserei versetzt zu haben…). Der alte Gott C’Thun schließlich fiel schneller um, als wir "Zeit ist Geld!" rufen konnten – an unseren geölten Körpern glitten seine Tentakel ab wie Spiegelei an einer Teflon-Pfanne.

Gerne würde ich ein paar Bilder dieses Sommerurlaubs zeigen (wer mag kann auch gern zur Diashow vorbeikommen). Da darunter aber wohl auch Fotos sind, die nicht für die Augen Jugendlicher geeignet sind, wollen wir lieber einmal nicht den Zorn der Sittenwächter auf uns ziehen… Wer also mag, findet alles in Farbe und live auf

http://www.wdz.trollpit.de/

Liebe Grüße

und

Begrüßt den Schatten!

Scían
Wächter der Zeit


----------



## Scian (3. Juni 2013)

_Die düster über den kalten Einöden Nordends thronende Eiskronenzitadelle erwartet jene, die den Lichkönig und seine Geißel zu Fall bringen und die Gefahr für Azeroth, die von diesem Ort ausgeht, auslöschen wollen. Die Helden, die in diesen Ort eindringen, werden die größten Schrecken erblicken, die die Welt je sah. Doch bevor die Armeen durch das Eingangsportal der Zitadelle stürmen können, warten die drei Flügel der gefrorenen Hallen der Eiskronenzitadelle. Folgt Sylvanas Windläufer in das Reich des Lichkönigs!_

Na, wer kann denn bei solch charmanten Einladungen "Nein" sagen?

Mit einer zweitägigen Schlacht haben wir nun den Sturm auf die Eiskronenzitadelle eingeleitet!

Zunächst versuchten wir, durch das Hintertürchen in die Zitadelle zu gelangen - Seelenschmiede, Grube von Saron und Hallen der Reflexion hießen unsere Stationen, aber Arthas, der olle Spielverderber, hat uns natürlich doch mit den Fingern in der Keksdose erwischt.

Aber wenigstens bekam die Geißel schon mal präventiv volles Pfund aufs Maul - auch wenn ich immernoch ein wenig Skrupel habe, Ghule und Monstrositäten zu schlagen.

Da Arthas uns noch mal durch die Lappen gegangen war, beschlossen wir, als krönenden Abschluss des Tages einfach ein paar Kleinere und Schwächere zu meucheln - ALLIANZLER!!! Also machte sich das majestätische Wächter-Geschwader auf zum Kaper-Anflug auf die "Himmelsbrecher", das Luftschiff der Allianz in der Eiskrone _(untermalt im TS von Wagners Walküren-Ritt)_.

Wer immer schon mal eine Horden-Armee an Bord eines eroberten Allianz-Zeppelins sehen möchte, findet die Screenshots bald auf unserer Homepage:

http://www.wdz.trollpit.de/

Für ein wenig, wenn auch kümmerliche, Gegenwehr sorgte allenfalls ein Level-90-Allianz-Paladin... wenn seine Kampfesehre auch mehr von der Sorte "Bubble-Ruhestein" war :-)


Tag 2 führte uns dann schließlich vor das Haupttor der Zitadelle. Noch ist die Schlacht nicht gewonnen - 7 Bosse liegen inzwischen im Staub... oder besser, im Eis! (...und wie schön, wir durften wieder Allianz-Schiffe-versenken spielen!!!)

Eine kleine Pause - schließlich müssen auch wilde Streiter zwischendurch mal kurz ins Büro, auf Montage, den Dackel füttern und die Erziehung der Kinder verderben!

Bald aber geht es weiter...

In diesem Sinne, schalten Sie auch morgen wieder ein, wenn es heißt:

ARTHAS, SCHAFF DEINEN UNTOTEN A**** VON UNSEREM THRON!!!


----------



## Scian (3. Juli 2013)

Ach, Arthas, der arme Junge!

Er muss irgendwie auf die schiefe Bahn geraten sein...

Falsche Freunde, Drogen, Geißel, Weltherrschaft - kann in den besten Familien vorkommen. 

Da hilft dann auch irgendwann keine Super-Nanny mehr, sondern - oh, vergebt mir, Freunde der anti-autoritären Erziehung - nur noch rohe Gewalt.

Und so kam es denn, wie es kommen musste:

Wächter der Zeit 1: Lich King 0!

Nachdem uns die Wissenschaft (Professor Seuchenmord) einige IDs lang in Schach gehalten hatte, gelang es gestern 22 Wächtern in einem triumphalen Gefecht, unserem Erzrivalen und Fernschachgegner Arthas Menethil aka The Lich King den Garaus zu machen.

Schade, eigentlich fand ich den Kerl ja gar nicht so unsympathisch (schicke Rüstung hat er ja! :-) ), aber nun ja ... es musste ja ein böses Ende mit ihm nehmen!

Finstere Grüße vom Frostthron,

Königsmörderin Scían
Wächter der Zeit


----------



## Scian (19. September 2013)

Unsere Zeit in den kühlen Gefilden neigt sich dem Ende zu - heute abend am 19. September geht es weiter in die von Landschaftsgärtner Todesschwinge umgestalteten Gebiete des Kataklysmus.

Wie üblich werden wir den Übergang mit ein paar Feierlichkeiten und Wagenladungen mit Fässern mit Dunkelbräu Lager zelebrieren.

*Aus diesem Anlass ein kurzer Aufruf in eigener Sache:*

Wir nähern uns einem neuen Abschnitt. Bald 3 Jahre gemeinsame Gildengeschichte haben wir hinter uns und haben auch vor, da noch einige Jahre dranhängen.

Damit aber der Wächter-Nachwuchs gesichert ist, würden wir uns über nette und entspannte Mitspieler freuen, die Lust haben, mit uns in die nächsten paar Jahre Gildengeschichte zu marschieren!

Was wir euch nicht bieten können:
Viele Level-Stopp-Projekte sind in den letzten Monaten neu an den Start gegangen - dort habt ihr die Chance, eine solche Gilde von Level 1 und durch die Classic-Gebiete hindurch mitzuerleben. Ganz so taufrisch sind wir natürlich nicht mehr (viele unserer Mitspieler übrigens auch nicht - wer also Scheu vor Ü30-Parties hat... ;-) ) ...

Was wir euch bieten können:
... was aber nicht heißt, dass ihr auf dem Weg durch die Level allein seid: Wir stehen mit Rat, Tat, Geschwätz und levelfreudigen Twinks zur Seite. Dafür bekommt ihr eine Gildengemeinschaft, die vielleicht schon ein paar Tage mehr auf dem Buckel hat - aber nach einigen Hochs und Tiefs und Real-Life-Treffen sicher auch nicht morgen wieder zerfallen wird. Bislang konnten wir alle Raids im 25er angehen - und möchten das natürlich auch beibehalten, wenn es gegen Todesschwinge (Ein Drache? Oh Gott, wieder ein Drache!!!) geht!

Euer 90er-Item-Level und eure HC-Clear-Bilanz lässt uns ehrlich gesagt vollkommen kalt - auch und gerade vollkommene Anfänger sind herzlich willkommen! Was uns viel wichtiger ist: Freundlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft, Geduld - und bitte keine Humorresistenz, wenn man mal an der "Ultimate Raid Fail Compilation" arbeitet! ;-)

Alle Infos zu unserer Gilde findet ihr auf 

www.wdz-trollpit.de

Liebe Grüße und
Begrüßt den Schatten!

Scían
Wächter der Zeit


----------



## Rawhead (9. Mai 2014)

*Thread vorkram*

*betreten die Feuerlande*, recht warm hier


----------



## Rawhead (19. August 2015)

*"Die Wächter der Zeit" H* sind noch da  

mittlerweile sind auch wir im Endcontent von Warlords of Draenor angekommen

aber wie es im RL so läuft gibt es auch hier Veränderungen, einigen Membern fehlt einfach die Zeit und somit ist der Kader zusammengeschrumpft

aus diesem Grund suchen wir Verstärkung

wer also fernab jeglicher gogo , dein Itemlevel paßt nicht, du machst zu wenig DMG Mentalität entspannt spielen, Instanzen und Raids angehen möchte ist jederzeit willkommen

 

http://www.wdz.trollpit.de

 

alternativ treiben wir uns momentan auf Allianzseite rum und starten ein neues Levelstopprojekt

Server wäre Alleria/Rexxar

wer mal reinschauen möchte ist auch hier willkommen


----------



## sli (22. August 2015)

Schade, dass ihr Horde spielt! Wollte mir mal die andere Seite ansehen. Ansonsten nette Vorstellung! 
Grüße Sli


----------



## Rawhead (22. August 2015)

wie ich im letzten Teil schrieb starten wir gerade auf Allianzseite ein neues Projekt

Levelstop liegt dort bei momentan 20 ,da es die Sammelphase ist werden wir noch paar Wochen dort verweilen

wenn du Lust hast schau vorbei

bewerben kann man sich auf unserer Website http://www.wdz.trollpit.de/index.php

 

Gilde "ist ein Wächter der Zeit" http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/alleria/ist_ein_Wächter_der_Zeit/

 

ansonsten suchen wir weiterhin für unsere Hordegilde "Die Wächter der Zeit" http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/alleria/Wächter_der_Zeit/

 

ob Anfänger, Feierabendspieler,usw. sind immer willkommen


----------



## assgar (26. August 2015)

Hallo Wächter der Zeit,

 

wir würden uns gerne zu dritt für das Allianzprojekt melden haben aber vorab einige Fragen.

Soll das ganze genauso ablaufen wie damalig auf Hordeseite bzw. nach den gleichen Statuten oder ordnet ihr das Ganze eher als Nebenprojekt ein wenn auf Hordeseite nichts los ist da ihr ja auch in eurem aktuellen Thread nach Hordespielern sucht.

 

Zweite Frage ist wieviele Leute haben sich bisher für das Allianzprojekt gemeldet oder würden mitmachen.

 

Ich frage deshalb,sollte das ganze sagen wir mal mit Level 60 im Sand verlaufen weil einige keine Lust mehr haben sitzen die Leute die von anderswo kommen im Prinzip auf einem toten Server fest der Alleria/Rexxar nunmal ist,denn hier in einer "normalen" Gilde zu spielen lohnt sich erst garnicht da die meisten Raidgilden meist schon vor einem Jahr das weite gesucht haben.

Ich hatte bis Ende MoP ebenfalls auf Alliseite gespielt und bin deshalb auch gegangen und habe nun einen vollen Server bei dem das Gleichgewicht ausgewogen ist.

 

Assgar


----------



## Rawhead (26. August 2015)

hallo Assgar,

das Projekt wird ablaufen wie damals auf Hordeseite

natürlich schauen wir Wächter immer mit einem Auge auch auf unsere Mains, schließlich haben wir diese intensiv gespielt die letzten 4 Jahre

und da läßt man nicht unbedingt einfach so los

aber so wie es aussieht wird da so schnell nichts gehen

also liegt die volle konzentration genau hier

 

im Moment sind wir 15, viele aus der Hordegilde und auch ein paar ganz neue im Spiel

von den Neuen denke ich mal wird so schnell keiner das Handtuch werfen

als Raidgilde würde ich uns eh nicht bezeichnen, das heißt nich das wir nich auch raiden, wenn dann nur gildenintern

nur geht es hier entspannter zu Werke, genauso wie das leveln sehr entspannt ist

wir wissen auch noch nicht wann genau der offizielle Start, wir schaun momentan noch wie das ganze angenommen wird

 

Levelstop ist halt nicht jedermans Sache, auch ein Vielspieler wie ich muß sich da manchmal bremsen, aber das war auf Hordeseite auch nie ein großes Problem

wenn ihr es versuchen wollt könnt ihr gern eine Bewerbung auf unserer Homepage hinterlassen

 

derzeitiger Stop ist 20, sogenannte Sammelphase bzw das wir übers Tool noch FS machen können

 

Gruß Missyozz


----------



## Rawhead (29. August 2015)

wenn Interesse am Allianz-Levelstop besteht bitte im neuen Beitrag antworten

 

Danke


----------

